# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Glad to be here - Hi All

## howieG

I'm new, obviously, but will try to help others when I can and also learn from more experinced users.  I welcome the learning much much more..Thanks in advance.
Enjoy!

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum and glad to have you here.

----------


## howieG

Thanks for the welcome, much appreciated.  One Question: I did leave a question on here, twice now, and I've entered a "bump, no response"..and still nothing.  Am I doing something incorrect?  Hope to hear back from you.  Thank you.

----------


## arlu1201

Nothing wrong from your side, except for the duplicate posts.  Its against the forum rules to create duplicate threads.  You can bump your original thread, if you do not receive a reply in say 12 hrs. 

I will close one thread since its duplicate and you can continue in the original thread.  Just put in a bump post like "Can anyone help me with this?" or something similar.

----------


## howieG

Well, thank you, however it appears both threads are now closed. Im just looking for some assistance to my question..any help would be appreciated.
Thanks

----------


## arlu1201

I see this thread - http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...-non-form.html is open.

----------


## howieG

Hi - I see that thread is open now...but, no one has responded.  How many times are you going to read this and also not respond?  Seems raher ridiculous to me and a waste of time and effort. Im here - still wanting an answer; hence why I opend up another thread (shame on me for wanting to be recognized and answered). Especially since I opened this question up a month ago....??
G

----------


## arlu1201

I have pushed it forward so that someone atleast can reply to you.  I am not very familiar with those formulae so i stay away from them.  :Smilie:

----------


## howieG

Bump No Response

----------


## DonDiego

G'day all,  I'm new as well.  I'm an experienced Excel VBA coder from NSW, Australia in a BA role.  Never noticed this forum before !

Hopefully we can continue the learning from each other.

cheers

----------


## arlu1201

howieG,

You should bump your thread, not this one.

DonDiego,

Glad to have you with us.  You can check the Excel Programming subforum for some unanswered questions if you would like to try your expertise at vba.

----------

